# Gerüchte



## zastafari (13. Dezember 2006)

So, der Zick-Zack-Kurs deutscher Schmieden geht weiter...Bergwerk will in Zukunft wieder nur über den Fachhandel liefern...

...wollt ich mal so in den Raum stellen...


----------



## Bergwerk-RBS (13. Dezember 2006)

Spätestens ab dem 01.03.2007 wird Bergwerk ausschließlich über den Handel verkaufen.
So lautet die offizielle Nachricht an die ehemaligen Bergwerk Partner.
Ist kein Gerücht sondern Realität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (13. Dezember 2006)

...noch haben wir nicht den 1.3. ...


----------



## luigi gt (13. Dezember 2006)

wenn die weiter so machen sind bergwerk bald wech vom fenster
da nützt auch ein guter name nichts!!!


----------



## zino (22. Dezember 2006)

Den Eindruck habe ich auch. Hatte mit dem LSD Carbon zweimal Rahmenbrüche, nicht am Kohlefaserrahmen sonder am Alu- Hinterbau. Das nervt. Seches Wochen in der Saison kein Radl. Wurde zwar auf Kulanz repariert, habe aber als Reserve noch ein anderes MTB gekauft. Aufkleber verblassen, wollte Neue, habe seit Monaten nichts mehr gehört!
Fazit:
Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter und die Konkurenz schläft nicht!!!


----------



## snapon (23. Dezember 2006)

@ all - das thema hatten wir schon 10000 mal  totgesagte leben länger   und eins muss man berwerk lassen , zäh sind die schon !!!


----------



## paradox (24. Dezember 2006)

zäh sind die schon, aber wer bitte kauft zz ein bergwerk???

bergwerk war mal echt top, nur jetzt kauft doch keiner mehr so ein bike, ich würde es nicht machen, weil wer will schon ein rad haben das bei problemen nicht geholfen wird...
ich war auch mal fan von den ganzen deutschen schmieden doch die zeit ist vorbei, 
wo ist votec, im sommer präsentiert, seither nix mehr gehört...
hot chili lebt irgendwie auch nur noch vor sich hin.
und bergwerk???
ich sehe kaum bzw keine bergwerks mehr rum fahren... eher wieder die taiwan massen rahmen...
naja totgesagte leben länger...


----------



## sufrocky (24. Dezember 2006)

Die machen aber immer noch schöne und gute Bikes. 
Der Preis geht auch in Ordnung!


----------



## snapon (24. Dezember 2006)

@ paradox - deine paris hilton bilder sind ja richtig geil !


----------

